# Klasse in Klasse einbinden und ausführen?!



## yasukatakaya (21. November 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand zeigen wie man eine Klasse in der andren ausführt, ich kriege es einfach nicht gebacken!?

Also ich habe als kleines Beispiel ein Prog, dass nur ein Fenster erzeugt und drei JcomboBoxen, hier ist es:


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;

import org.jfree.chart.ChartFactory;
import org.jfree.chart.ChartPanel;
import org.jfree.chart.JFreeChart;
import org.jfree.chart.plot.IntervalMarker;
import org.jfree.chart.plot.PlotOrientation;
import org.jfree.chart.plot.XYPlot;
import org.jfree.data.xy.IntervalXYDataset;
import org.jfree.data.xy.XYSeries;
import org.jfree.data.xy.XYSeriesCollection;
import org.jfree.ui.ApplicationFrame;
import org.jfree.ui.Layer;
import org.jfree.ui.RectangleAnchor;
import org.jfree.ui.RefineryUtilities;
import org.jfree.ui.TextAnchor;

import java.io.*;
import java.util.regex.Matcher;
import java.util.regex.Pattern;
import java.util.Vector;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.table.AbstractTableModel;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel; 


public class NeuApplication extends javax.swing.JFrame {
    
    public NeuApplication() {
        initComponents();
    }
    
   
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc=" Erzeugter Quelltext ">                          
    private void initComponents() {
        jComboBox1 = new javax.swing.JComboBox();
        jComboBox2 = new javax.swing.JComboBox();
        jComboBox3 = new javax.swing.JComboBox();
        menuBar = new javax.swing.JMenuBar();
        fileMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        openMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        saveMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        saveAsMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        exitMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        editMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        cutMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        copyMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        pasteMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        deleteMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        helpMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        contentsMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        aboutMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        jComboBox1.setModel(new javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel(new String[] { "Eintrag 1", "Eintrag 2", "Eintrag 3", "Eintrag 4" }));

        jComboBox2.setModel(new javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel(new String[] { "Eintrag 1", "Eintrag 2", "Eintrag 3", "Eintrag 4" }));

        jComboBox3.setModel(new javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel(new String[] { "Eintrag 1", "Eintrag 2", "Eintrag 3", "Eintrag 4" }));

        fileMenu.setText("File");
        openMenuItem.setText("Open");
        fileMenu.add(openMenuItem);

        saveMenuItem.setText("Save");
        fileMenu.add(saveMenuItem);

        saveAsMenuItem.setText("Save As ...");
        fileMenu.add(saveAsMenuItem);

        exitMenuItem.setText("Exit");
        exitMenuItem.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                exitMenuItemActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });

        fileMenu.add(exitMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(fileMenu);

        editMenu.setText("Edit");
        cutMenuItem.setText("Cut");
        editMenu.add(cutMenuItem);

        copyMenuItem.setText("Copy");
        editMenu.add(copyMenuItem);

        pasteMenuItem.setText("Paste");
        editMenu.add(pasteMenuItem);

        deleteMenuItem.setText("Delete");
        editMenu.add(deleteMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(editMenu);

        helpMenu.setText("Help");
        contentsMenuItem.setText("Contents");
        helpMenu.add(contentsMenuItem);

        aboutMenuItem.setText("About");
        helpMenu.add(aboutMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(helpMenu);

        setJMenuBar(menuBar);

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addComponent(jComboBox1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addGap(19, 19, 19)
                .addComponent(jComboBox2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addGap(22, 22, 22)
                .addComponent(jComboBox3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addContainerGap(299, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jComboBox1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jComboBox2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jComboBox3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addContainerGap(346, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>                        
    
    private void exitMenuItemActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                             
        System.exit(0);
    }                                            
   
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new NeuApplication().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
    
    // Variablendeklaration - nicht modifizieren                     
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem aboutMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem contentsMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem copyMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem cutMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem deleteMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenu editMenu;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem exitMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenu fileMenu;
    private javax.swing.JMenu helpMenu;
    private javax.swing.JComboBox jComboBox1;
    private javax.swing.JComboBox jComboBox2;
    private javax.swing.JComboBox jComboBox3;
    private javax.swing.JMenuBar menuBar;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem openMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem pasteMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem saveAsMenuItem;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem saveMenuItem;
    // Ende der Variablendeklaration                   
    
}
```

Nun will ich die folgende Klasse, die ein Diagramm erzeugt,  in die oben erwähnte Klasse einbinden und will, dass das Diagramm in dem Fenster mit dem JcomboBoxen dargestellt wird?

Hier ist die Klasse, dass das Diagramm erzeugt:

```
class Diagramm extends ApplicationFrame 
{
    Diagramm(String title) 
    {
        super(title);
        //IntervalXYDataset dataset = createDataset();
        final XYSeries series = new XYSeries("Random Data");
        series.add(1.0, 500.2);
        series.add(5.0, 294.1);
        series.add(4.0, 100.0);
        series.add(12.5, 734.4);
        series.add(17.3, 453.2);
        series.add(21.2, 500.2);
        series.add(21.9, null);
        series.add(25.6, 734.4);
        series.add(30.0, 453.2);
        final XYSeriesCollection dataset = new XYSeriesCollection(series);
        
       //JFreeChart chart = createChart(dataset);
        final JFreeChart chart = ChartFactory.createXYBarChart(
            "XY Series Demo",
            "X", 
            false,
            "Y", 
            dataset,
            PlotOrientation.VERTICAL,
            true,
            true,
            false
        );
        XYPlot plot = (XYPlot) chart.getPlot();
        final IntervalMarker target = new IntervalMarker(400.0, 700.0);
        target.setLabel("Target Range");
        target.setLabelFont(new Font("SansSerif", Font.ITALIC, 11));
        target.setLabelAnchor(RectangleAnchor.LEFT);
        target.setLabelTextAnchor(TextAnchor.CENTER_LEFT);
        target.setPaint(new Color(222, 222, 255, 128));
        plot.addRangeMarker(target, Layer.BACKGROUND);
        
        
        final ChartPanel chartPanel = new ChartPanel(chart);
        chartPanel.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(500, 270));
        setContentPane(chartPanel);
    }
      
    
    public static void main( String[] args) 
    {
        Diagramm demo = new Diagramm("SUKA");
        demo.pack();
        RefineryUtilities.centerFrameOnScreen(demo);
        demo.setVisible(true);
    }

}
```


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, das Prob zu lösen!?


----------

